# Do I have this??



## stylegirl (Dec 13, 2002)

Hello, I am new here and just looking for some help. My question is how do you know that you have fibromyalgia?? I am under a Drs care and am going for a colonoscopy at the end of the month. But my pain is really bad in the abdomen. I am an ibs-d but usually in the morning- then I'm done. But the pain- sometimes severe in my abdomen area is really bad all day and night. It feels like bad cramps. How do you find out if you have this?? What questions should I ask my Dr???


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Fibromyalgia is much more complex than abdominal cramps. If that is your only symptom it would be my unprofessional opinion that you do not have fibromyalgia. Here is some information you might find useful.


> quote:Fibromyalgia is a complex problem. Specifically, it is my assertion that it is a disease of the central nervous system. I'm not countering by saying it's a multiple sclerosis type problem but a problem of what I call "central activation". This is a complex discussion. I do not believe fibromyalgia is a muscular disease and to focus on only the muscles and the associated symptoms is missing the big picture. Fibromyalgia and its sister myofascial pain syndrome is characterized by several things: muscle pain depressive symptoms impairment of daily activities interrupted sleep pattern In many cases, fibromyalgia evolves into muscle pain that is unrelenting and a devastating life experience. Fibromyalgia often overlaps with other diseases.





> quote: Please DON'T SELF DIAGNOSE! Use this list to help journal your symptoms and any progression you feel you are experiencing and CONSULT WITH YOUR DOCTOR. PHYSIOLOGICAL PROBLEMS:__ recurrent flu-like illness__ recurrent sore throats, red and injected__ painful lymph nodes under the arms and neck__ muscle and joint aches with tender and trigger points - up to 18 of them__ night sweats and fever__ severe nasal and other allergies__ irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)__ weight change - usually gain__ heart palpitations__ mitral valve prolapse__ severe PMS__ yeast infections__ rashes and itching__ uncomfortable or frequent urination__ interstitial bladder cystitis__ chest pains (non-cardiac)__ temporomandibular joint dysfunction (in the jaw)__ hair loss__ carpal tunnel syndrome__ cold hands and feet__ dry eyes and mouth__ severe and debilitating fatigue__ widespread pain__ other chronic illness(es) usually present (like diabetes, hypoglycemia, asthma, lupus, ms, etc.)__ numbness in the limbs, not painful like pins & needles__ painful swelling in the hands, legs, feet, neck__ GERDs (gastro-esophageal reflux disorder)__ "growing pains" start in childhood and teens, continue into adulthood__ widespread body pain during/after physical exertion Found at http://www.fibrohugs.com/html/list_common_symptoms.html COGNITIVE FUNCTION PROBLEMS:__ attention deficit disorder__ spatial disorientation__ calculation difficulties__ memory disturbance__ communication difficulties (problems speaking, confusing words) PSYCHOLOGICAL PROBLEMS:__ depression__ anxiety and panic attacks__ personality changes, usually for the worse__ emotional lability (mood swings) OTHER NERVOUS SYSTEM PROBLEMS:__ sleep disturbances__ headaches__ changes in visual acuity__ numb or tingling feelings__ burning sensations__ light headedness__ feeling 'spaced out'__ desequilibrium__ frequent unusual nightmares and disturbing dreams__ tinnitus (ringing in the ears)__ difficulty in moving your tongue to speak__ severe muscle weakness__ susceptibility to muscle, tendon, ligament injury__ intolerance to bright lights__ intolerance to alcohol__ intolerance to sound__ extreme sensitivity to medications and their side-effects__ alteration of taste, smell, and hearing__ insomnia__ inability to achieve stage 4 restorative sleep__ morning stiffness in the muscles and joints__ restless leg syndrome__ muscle spasms__ muscle quakiness and shivering during/after activity or exercise__ sleep paralysis (related to stage 4 sleep deprivation)


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The best course of action would be to journal all your symptoms, take that journal with you, and go through it with your doctor. The symptoms that are components of both fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome fit together like a puzzle, so when one sees the whole picture it makes sense.


----------



## stylegirl (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks so much for your replies. I will list my symptoms and take it to my Dr. on the 27th (day of my colonoscopy- yuck!!!) Don't worry I will not self-diagnose. Luckily I have a great and thorough Dr who takes my symptoms very seriously, listens and really seems to care. Also, as I live near a major city, she is concidered one of the leading experts in the country on IBS. So I am pretty lucky!! Hope everyone out there has a great holiday. Here's just a happy thought- too many people are really suffering from IBS, cronic fatigue, and fibromylagia-(I have a store so I talk to alot of people) and I really believe huge medical breakthroughs are on the way!! I had a really hard 2002 and from reading this board many of you did too so, here's to a better, healthier and happier 2003!!!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Do you know your definition makes alot of sense to the constant symptoms i get. I have been diagnosed with IBS but not fibromalgia but i have been told by the specialist that i have a damaged nervous system or she explains it like that. I too haev sever headaches almost neuralgia severe burning of my skin for days, faint, have a terrible and pain in my stomach constantly, am extremely tired, lethargic, sick and very ill.Your explanation at least makes me feel as if i am not going crazy.I apologise for my stupidity but are there any drugs to treat fibromalgia (not anti-depressants though they just make me worse.Thank youjamie (23)


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Stylegirl, In addition to what MrsMason said, here's some info on the diagnosis of Fibromyalgia:*Diagnostic Criteria for Fibromyalgia * http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/criteria.html


> quote: For the most part, routine laboratory testing reveals nothing about fibromylagia or chronic fatigue syndrome. However, upon physical examination, the fibromyalgia patient will be sensitive to pressure in certain areas of the body called tender points. To meet the diagnostic criteria, patients must have: A. Widespread pain in all four quadrants of their body for a minimum of three monthsB. At least 11 of the 18 specified tender points(see diagram)These 18 sites used for diagnosis cluster around the neck, shoulder, chest, hip, knee and elbow regions. Over 75 other tender points have been found to exist, but are not used for diagnostic purposes. ï¿½Although the above criteria focuses on tender point count, a consensus of 35 FMS experts published a report in 1996 saying that a person does not need to have the required 11 tender points to be diagnosed and treated for FMS. This criteria was created for research purposes and many people may still have FMS with less than 11 of the required tender points as long as they have widespread pain and many of the common symptoms associated with FMS


Here is a map of the 18 specified tender points used in diagnosis: http://www.fibromyalgia.com/tender_points.htm


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Jamie, which kind of specialist told you you had a damaged nervous system? Were you given a diagnosis? If not, is the doctor looking further into your non-GI symptoms?There are no medications to treat Fibromyalgia, but there are some which can relieve to a greater or lesser extent the pain, and some which can help with sleep disturbance. These include various types of painkillers, and antidepressants which can help with getting the right sort of sleep which repairs the muscles, such as the tricyclic amitriptyline at a low dose. Some sort of physical therapy is often recommended, such as stretching, aerobic exercise and massage. Jamie, here is some info about the nervous system and Fibromyalgia:


> quote:Although the cause of fibromyalgia is not currently known, research has already uncovered significant clues. For example, it is known that FM often develops after a physical trauma (i.e., an accident, injury, or severe illness) which appears to act as a trigger in predisposed individuals. *Such a trauma may affect the brain and central nervous system which in turn produce the condition that we know as fibromyalgia. *During 1997, a team of investigators led by Israeli researcher Dan Buskila, M.D., reported on a study of the relationship between cervical spine injuries and the onset of fibromyalgia which found that FM was 13 times more likely to occur following a neck injury than an injury to the lower extremities.11 New research by Stuart Donaldson, Ph.D.; Mary Lee Esty, Ph.D.; and Len Ochs, Ph.D., suggests that *FM may actually be a "CNS Myalgia" (central nervous system myalgia) caused by a traumatic brain injury which results in abnormalities in the functioning of the brain and central nervous system.*12http://www.fmpartnership.org/FMPartnership.htm


http://www.fmpartnership.org/FMPartnership.htm [/QUOTE]Here is an article suggesting that Fibromyalgia is an autonomic nervous system dysfunction disorder: http://www.fmpartnership.org/Lavin%20article.htm


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Cheers Susan.My GI doctor told me she thinks i have a damaged nervous symptoms. NAh nobody really takes much attention to my other problems i think they think it is all stress as a result of the IBS. But many started before..so I dunno.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

JamieI urge you to 'push' doctors to examine these other symptoms - even if it is just to rule things out.I for too long accepted my doctor's decision that I had IBS and depression, when in fact it turns out that I have M.E. - so I have suffered for 3 years without any kind of support. Unfortunately I was too trusting in my doctors judgement and didn't listen to my own body - and things just spiralled downwards from there. My lack of assertiveness with doctors has made my life over the last 3 years so tough - if only I had be emotionally strong enough from the start to always question.So my advice is be pushy to get the answers you need, you may not always come out with the outcome you epxect but you can sleep easier at night not always wondering what is wrong.{{hugs}}Clair


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi stylegirl. They answered your questions quite nicely. I wish you luck with your doc. appointment and colonoscopy. Don't worry too much. Most people don't remember anything about their colonoscopy procedure. Mrsmason, that list is enough to make you sick!!! Too bad I have just about everything on the list. No wonder I feel so lousy most of the time.







Oh well, I'll just try to garner some of stylegirl's enthusiasm that there will be help just around the corner for all of this.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I should post "Pay no attention to the list behind the curtain" LOL Too late though, isn't it?







Enthusiasm ALWAYS helps!!


----------

